# HoL - The History of Locks Museum > The Heritage Collection >  Young's Fly Guard

## HoL

*Young's Fly-guard Detector Lock.*
Artifact No. 22. D: 19th century, Sn:273. CoR: England

 

Marked: Fly Guard Detector Lock WR I Young Patentee .

----------

